# Afrikaanse Woordeboek vir MS-Word



## ivc_mixer (12/10/22)

Vir die van julle wat 'n Afrikaanse woordeboek soek om te laai in MS-Word, jou soektog is oor. 

Ja, mens kan die 'language' stel in MS-Word en Afrikaans aflaai as een van die proef tale, maar dan moet jy elke keer jou dokument stel om in Afrikaans te proef, met die Woordeboek hoef jy nie meer nie.

En hier verloor ek my Afrikaans nou - 'unzip' die lêer in 'n aparte vouer onder 'My Documents', dan gaan na MS-Word 'options', dan na 'Proofing' en dan 'Custom Dictionaries' en laai die 'Afrikaans.dic' lêer daar in.

Geen meer rooi strepies onder jul woorde (soos wat ek nou hier sien) nie.

Julle kan my later bedank

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/10/22)

En ja, sodra jy dit in MS-Word gelaai het sal dit werk in Outlook ook as jy e-posse wil stuur.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (13/10/22)

Afrikaans en "computer lingo" werk net eenvoudig nie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/10/22)

Maar dis juis die ding, hierdie verander nie die taal op MS-Word nie (daai fout al gemaak, en ja, dit werk nie), dis net 'n woordeboek sodat as jy 'n epos of brief of so tik dat jy nie die heeltyd die rooi strepies kry nie en ook MS-Word (of Outlook) verander (auto-correct) nie jou woorde elke nou en dan nie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

